# looking for red belly breeders



## kingfish89 (Nov 30, 2006)

If anyone wants to sell red belly breeders let me know.i will buy them. thanks.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

look on the classifieds maybe you can find a pair


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, post there.

Someone move this for him.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

He already has one in there IIRC.


----------

